# Weird sandwich or food combos ;-)



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Ok...I didn't want to hijack sjc's funny thread so I thought that I'd start one since we were talking about french fries...which are good at just about any time of the day 

I like to put deli style potato chips into a liverwurst sandwich along with the red onions and mustard. You have to put them on last and smash the sandwich together...so darn good. I have my mom in-law eating liverwurst this way and she can't eat her sandwiches now without the potato chips in them.

Candied bacon. Need I say more?

So what are your wonky combos or cravings? The crazier, the better *


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Pickles and potato chips n my peanut butter sandwich.  But I think that's pretty common.
deb


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> Pickles and potato chips n my peanut butter sandwich. But I think that's pretty common.
> deb


*Never tried that...is there jelly involved also? Reminds me of my g/f's son who likes a dry peanut butter sandwich with Cheetos in in. I told her he has to make me one someday *


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Fluffernutter - Peanut butter and marshmellow creme

And I just heard about adding bananas to it. OMG that was so yummy!

edit: add bananas to thank? huh? I blame low blood sugar!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

No jelly.


Edit: And they can only be Mister Bee potato chips.  
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I like peanut butter with mayonaise and banana and also like pineapple, mayo and cheddar cheese. Love potato chips on all sanwiches.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I routinely put chips [doritos, fritos, lays, cheetos] into my sandwiches [all kinds] LOL


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Grilled PB&J.  Just like a grilled cheese sandwich, but with peanut butter and jelly instead.

yuuummmmm.....now I think I need to go make one.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *
> I like to put deli style potato chips into a liverwurst sandwich along with the red onions and mustard. You have to put them on last and smash the sandwich together...so darn good. I have my mom in-law eating liverwurst this way and she can't eat her sandwiches now without the potato chips in them.
> *


*

I agree with everything but the mustard -- needs mayo instead 

hmmmm Peanut butter and mayo with salt and pepper on white

and Honeymoon Sandwiches - --- lettuce with mayo on white with salt and pepper -- and also onion sandwiches yummmmmm

finally grind up a can of Spam also grind half a med onion and a few bread and butter pickles mix with some mayo and just a squirt of yellow mustard - soo good.*


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The Spam recipe sounds pretty good.  I'm going to have to try that one.
deb


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> I routinely put chips [doritos, fritos, lays, cheetos] into my sandwiches [all kinds] LOL


Especially potato chips in a sloppy joe / BBQ sandwich. Great flavor and adds crunch.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

And if you have beans (like Pork N Beans), which happen to go great with the sloppy joe, don't use a fork or spoon.  Scoop them with your potato chip.  Yum


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Ok...those are some far out sandwich combos but the Spam one does sound yummy *


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

You guys are killing me!  Dinner won't be ready for another 30 minutes and I am starving


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I love putting Chili Cheese Fritos in my ham sandwiches   Is that strange?  I thought it was normal


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

Peanut Butter & Doritos Sandwich.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> I routinely put chips [doritos, fritos, lays, cheetos] into my sandwiches [all kinds] LOL


I do the same thing too....but not in PB & J sandwiches...eww!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> I love putting Chili Cheese Fritos in my ham sandwiches  Is that strange? I thought it was normal


*That sounds really good...gotta love Fritos of any kind!*


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I have to admit that the Spam one was put last because it usually is the one that people go euwww too - I am thrilled to find other people who like Spam besides me -- I know they are out there because they make tons of cans of them and someone other than me is buying them LOL


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

rho said:


> I have to admit that the Spam one was put last because it usually is the one that people go euwww too - I am thrilled to find other people who like Spam besides me -- I know they are out there because they make tons of cans of them and someone other than me is buying them LOL


When I was younger I ate spam all the time. My mom would fry it, and top it with lettuce. Yummy!

She'd also make us butter sandwiches. Yep, its just bread with a thick layer of butter. Hmmm wonder why I was always on the "chubby" side


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

rho said:


> I have to admit that the Spam one was put last because it usually is the one that people go euwww too - I am thrilled to find other people who like Spam besides me -- I know they are out there because they make tons of cans of them and someone other than me is buying them LOL


*LOL...and that is why this is the weird food combo thread  I remember eating it as a kid and on occasion I'll crave it. Next time I'm going to have to try it your was. Can I use a different mustard besides yellow? I'm not a big fan of yellow.

Never...my cousins use to just eat a pat of butter. I love butter but I can't see eating plain butter without bread ;-p*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am pretty ordinary in the sandwich department, but I do enjoy peanut butter and lettuce sandwiches with a big glass of milk on the side. I learned this combo from my grandmother. It was one of her favorites.

Then there is the classic butter sandwich. Two slices of bread with butter.

My sister used to eat jelly sandwiches by the cartload. Two slices of bread with jelly. She'd dunk it in her milk.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> When I was younger I ate spam all the time. My mom would fry it, and top it with lettuce. Yummy!
> 
> She'd also make us butter sandwiches. Yep, its just bread with a thick layer of butter. Hmmm wonder why I was always on the "chubby" side


Great minds think alike! We were posting about butter sandwiches at the same time!

Another favorite for me is a bacon sandwich. Two slices of toast, butter, and bacon. No lettuce, no tomato, no cheese. Just bacon and butter. I like them for breakfast.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I grew up eating fried bologna sandwiches with cheese and pickles, I still eat them occasionally.  Some one posted about butter sandwiches, as kids we ate mayo sandwiches and loved them.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am pretty ordinary in the sandwich department, but I do enjoy peanut butter and lettuce sandwiches with a big glass of milk on the side. I learned this combo from my grandmother. It was one of her favorites.
> 
> Then there is the classic butter sandwich. Two slices of bread with butter.
> 
> ...


Lol...I just posted about the butter sandwich...glad to see someone else ate them too.

One kid in my 3rd grade class would just eat a stick of butter for lunch. Now that wasn't good for him, I'm sure.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I grew up eating fried bologna sandwiches with cheese and pickles, I still eat them occasionally. Some one posted about butter sandwiches, as kids we ate mayo sandwiches and loved them.


We did that too, fried bologna with american cheese and pickles. Its fun to see how many other people ate the same things I grew up on. My friends always laughed at me...but ha, now I see I wasn't the only one!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> Lol...I just posted about the butter sandwich...glad to see someone else ate them too.
> 
> One kid in my 3rd grade class would just eat a stick of butter for lunch. Now that wasn't good for him, I'm sure.


*Ok...ewww, a stick of butter Makes my cousins' pat of butter rather tame 

Linda...I totally forgot about fried bologna sandwiches. I love them and they bring back fond memories of my grandfather who used to make them for me and my brother *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Ok...ewww, a stick of butter Makes my cousins' pat of butter rather tame
> 
> Linda...I totally forgot about fried bologna sandwiches. I love them and they bring back fond memories of my grandfather who used to make them for me and my brother *


Ya...I know it was very gross.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I grew up eating fried bologna sandwiches with cheese and pickles, I still eat them occasionally. Some one posted about butter sandwiches, as kids we ate mayo sandwiches and loved them.


I suppose the dieter's version of mayo sandwich would be a mustard sandwich. No calories in mustard.

I had a friend who trained herself to eat baked potatoes with mustard instead of sour cream, because....no calories in mustard. I just shook my head and said, that's so wrong.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

This isn't a sandwich but I have fond memories of sitting in kitchen with my Dad and eating sardines and saltines with hot sauce.   Special times!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I suppose the dieter's version of mayo sandwich would be a mustard sandwich. No calories in mustard.
> 
> I had a friend who trained herself to eat baked potatoes with mustard instead of sour cream, because....no calories in mustard. I just shook my head and said, that's so wrong.
> 
> L


One of my dear friends eats mustard on everything...including on top of her mashed potatoes. I haven't seen her eat it on a baked potato though. Hmmmm....maybe I'll see if she has ever done that...LOL!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

One of my all time favorites from childhood is grilled cheese dipped din Heinz 57 sauce, still love that.

Leslie when I grew up I don't think calories was an issue. My Granddaddy was a farmer and cattleman. We had a smoke house with sausage hanging and a big salt box with hams in it. They ate whatever they wanted and my Grandmother died from CHF at 97. Everything we ate we raised or made, jelly, jams, pickles, all kinds of veggies, fruits, homemade wine. Good eating! Makes me wonder how much modern medicine really means when it comes to cholesterol, etc.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Another favorite for me is a bacon sandwich. Two slices of toast, butter, and bacon. No lettuce, no tomato, no cheese. Just bacon and butter. I like them for breakfast.


I like bacon on a Kaiser Roll from the Deli for bfast when we are traveling --


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Celery with cream cheese. Yum!!

For a while, I also sprinkled sugar on my macaroni and cheese. This started because for a while I only had vanilla soymilk to make my mac and cheese with... then when I ran out of vanilla soymilk I bought plain soymilk, but I was so used to mac and cheese made with the vanilla soymilk that I had to sprinkle a little sugar on it to get the same taste! Lol!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *. Can I use a different mustard besides yellow? I'm not a big fan of yellow.
> 
> *


*

I would think any mustard you like - it isn't a bunch just a squirt to mix in *


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I like cream cheese and olive but I don't think that's too weird. I can buy olive cream cheese at Mr. Bagel. Put it on a salted bagel -- salt overdose!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kim said:


> And if you have beans (like Pork N Beans), which happen to go great with the sloppy joe, don't use a fork or spoon. Scoop them with your potato chip. Yum


Bush's Baked Beans with Cool Ranch Doritos. I don't even bother with a fork. I also put chips on my sandwiches.

My son eats peanut butter and jelly sandwichs made with Mint Jelly. Granted, PB&J isn't odd, but the Mint Jelly?


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Bush's Baked Beans with Cool Ranch Doritos. I don't even bother with a fork. I also put chips on my sandwiches.


oh that made me think of homemade baked bean sandiches - cold beans on white bread with mayo -- more like the navy beans rather than boston baked beans

Oh oh how about spaghetti sandwiches for breakfast - leftover spaghetti and sauce on white bread -with butter -- all cold of course -- how many carbs in that I wonder lol


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

My grandpa use to take his cornbread and crumble it up in his milk.  He'd get a spoon and slurp down his cornbread milkshake.  I use to eat/drink it too...however the mushy drink makes me gag a bit now.  Lol!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> My son eats peanut butter and jelly sandwichs made with Mint Jelly. Granted, PB&J isn't odd, but the Mint Jelly?


Think of it as a variation on lettuce, which I like.

I like mint jelly too. I might need to think about this combo...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I like cream cheese and olive but I don't think that's too weird. I can buy olive cream cheese at Mr. Bagel. Put it on a salted bagel -- salt overdose!
> 
> L


My favorite sandwich. I ate one every day for lunch in third grade.

I also go along with the fried bologna and cheese. Never tried it with pickles.

How about liver, cheese, tomato and mayo on an English Muffin. One of my favorite breakfast sandwiches.

I also love chips on sandwiches, especially hamburgers.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay trivia question for the readers on this list...

Who ate a tomato sandwich every single day for lunch?

Be specific, character, book, author and year of publication for the first edition. Winner gets to choose a book of his/her choice from the catalog at Bristlecone Pine Press. I'll be in touch with the winner with details. 

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay trivia question for the readers on this list...
> 
> Who ate a tomato sandwich every single day for lunch?
> 
> ...


Oooh, oooh, the correct answer is ... ME!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay trivia question for the readers on this list...
> 
> Who ate a tomato sandwich every single day for lunch?
> 
> ...


I know I know!!! But I'll let someone else get it... One of our favorite books!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I liked both fried bologna sandwiches and (separately) crunchy peanut butter and mayonaise.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

ohhh removed my guess because I didn't know all the book info to go with the character and book  like the date etc 

hope I got it off quick enough 

But I knew it because I loved the character and loved the tomato sandwich thing because I do it all summer long when there are fresh tomatoes to pick and make sandwiches with -- mmmmmmm tomato sandwich nothing better


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I grew up eating fried bologna sandwiches with cheese and pickles, I still eat them occasionally. Some one posted about butter sandwiches, as kids we ate mayo sandwiches and loved them.


I still like fried bologna sandwiches, but the pickles would have to be on the side.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> One of my dear friends eats mustard on everything...including on top of her mashed potatoes. I haven't seen her eat it on a baked potato though. Hmmmm....maybe I'll see if she has ever done that...LOL!


*Ok...DD's friend eats ketchup on everything...says that it's really good with M&Ms *


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Oh oh oh...all this talk about bacon and cream cheese.

I also like peanut butter and cream cheese sandwiches. Bacon and cream cheese on a sesame bagel for breakfast...yum!*


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> One of my all time favorites from childhood is grilled cheese dipped din Heinz 57 sauce, still love that.
> 
> Leslie when I grew up I don't think calories was an issue. My Granddaddy was a farmer and cattleman. We had a smoke house with sausage hanging and a big salt box with hams in it. They ate whatever they wanted and my Grandmother died from CHF at 97. Everything we ate we raised or made, jelly, jams, pickles, all kinds of veggies, fruits, homemade wine. Good eating! Makes me wonder how much modern medicine really means when it comes to cholesterol, etc.


Same here. My mother's family were mostly farmers and every year we would all get together to can veggies and always butchered a cow and pig. We were poor, but we always had plenty of food. When my younger sister was young she couldn't drink cow's milk, so my aunt had goats. She was put on goats milk and did great. I remember making butter and cream. My mother had 7 sister and 4 brothers and not one had heart disease. Amazing.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

rho said:


> ohhh removed my guess because I didn't know all the book info to go with the character and book like the date etc
> 
> hope I got it off quick enough
> 
> But I knew it because I loved the character and loved the tomato sandwich thing because I do it all summer long when there are fresh tomatoes to pick and make sandwiches with -- mmmmmmm tomato sandwich nothing better


Actually, the second book ... sort of a semi-sequel, takes place in your neck of the woods, Rho. Water Mill, NY.

I still haven't gotten a PM with the answer. Anyone? It is one of my all time favorites.

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

MaineWriter said:


> Actually, the second book ... sort of a semi-sequel, takes place in your neck of the woods, Rho. Water Mill, NY.
> 
> I still haven't gotten a PM with the answer. Anyone? It is one of my all time favorites.
> 
> L


*I'm at a loss...is it by chance listed in the "25 Random Things About You" thread?*


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

When I was growing up my grandfather would smear cold  bacon grease drippingson his sandwich like it was mustard or ketchup.  Yep... he died of a heart attack.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I'm at a loss...is it by chance listed in the "25 Random Things About You" thread?*


I don't believe so, no. (Off the top of my head, without going back to look at it.)

All this talk is giving me a craving for a tomato sandwich...LOL

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

MaineWriter said:


> I don't believe so, no. (Off the top of my head, without going back to look at it.)
> 
> All this talk is giving me a craving for a tomato sandwich...LOL
> 
> L


*LOL, now you know you have to have one *


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

ARe w


MaineWriter said:


> Okay trivia question for the readers on this list...
> 
> Who ate a tomato sandwich every single day for lunch?
> 
> ...


Are we writing the answers here or through PM?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> ARe wAre we writing the answers here or through PM?


Probably it is best to send it to me in a PM. Thanks for that suggestion for clarification.

L


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I know! But I already have way too many books TBR so I'll let someone else go for it


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ding ding ding! We have a winner. Cowgirl correctly guessed *Harriet the Spy* written by Louise Fitzhugh and published in 1964.

Here's a picture of my original first edition. It had the dust jacket until I had children and they got their hands on the book . Oh well. The semi-sequel second book was *The Long Secret* which came out in 1965. Unfortunately, my copy of that seems to have disappeared.










Now back to our regularly scheduled sandwich discussion!

L


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

MaineWriter said:


> Actually, the second book ... sort of a semi-sequel, takes place in your neck of the woods, Rho. Water Mill, NY.
> 
> I still haven't gotten a PM with the answer. Anyone? It is one of my all time favorites.
> 
> L


Phew - it has only taken me 45 minutes to get this to work lol - guess the server is really busy

Leslie I didn't know that - I will have to get that book to read for sure - I love reading books that are centered in this area - figuring out people and places makes it all that much better for me


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Yahoo!!!  Thanks Leslie!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> When I was growing up my grandfather would smear cold bacon grease drippings on his sandwich like it was mustard or ketchup. Yep... he died of a heart attack.


ahh but how old was he when he died ---

my aunt was told by her doctor that she should watch what she ate as her cholesterol was a bit high - she was 86 at the time - she told him that the only thing she could still enjoy (she was legally blind and couldn't get around as much because of age) and she wasn't about to worry about it now --- and that she grew up eating lard sandwiches and got to 86 --- she died at 93 after getting pneumonia.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Yahoo!!! Thanks Leslie!


*Woo hoo...congrats Cowgirl!

Speaking of servers...I'm constantly getting an "internal" error.*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

rho said:


> Phew - it has only taken me 45 minutes to get this to work lol - guess the server is really busy
> 
> Leslie I didn't know that - I will have to get that book to read for sure - I love reading books that are centered in this area - figuring out people and places makes it all that much better for me


*The Long Secret* has lots of discussion of Water Mill, what the town looked like, etc. You'll enjoy it. Unfortunately, neither of the books are available in Kindle editions.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Woo hoo...congrats Cowgirl!
> 
> Speaking of servers...I'm constantly getting an "internal" error.*


Yes, we seem to be having a few problems this morning and as we all know, Harvey is in NYC and unable to jump on things as fast as usual. Hang in there, everyone, I'm sure the problems will be fixed soon.

L


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

MaineWriter said:


> *The Long Secret* has lots of discussion of Water Mill, what the town looked like, etc. You'll enjoy it. Unfortunately, neither of the books are available in Kindle editions.
> 
> L


that is what libraries are for  but I did look to see if it was available for Kindle when you mentioned the sequel being set there first


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Cornbread in buttermilk!  YUM

Never had a fried bologna sandwich -

love M&Ms in popcorn - DH hates it and refuses to share my popcorn (so sorry lol)

Would love to have any kind of sandwich with any kind of chips - full of gluten


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Have you tried


Anju No. 469 said:


> Cornbread in buttermilk! YUM
> 
> Never had a fried bologna sandwich -
> 
> ...


Have you tried Milk Duds in your popcorn....yummy!!!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> Have you tried Have you tried Milk Duds in your popcorn....yummy!!!!


oh yes! too much dental work now for that though


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Cornbread in buttermilk! YUM
> 
> Never had a fried bologna sandwich -
> 
> ...


*You have to try the fried bologna...it's comfort food ;-p

I have never tried M&Ms with popcorn...do you just pour them in and let them melt?*


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Lemonheads in my popcorn.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *You have to try the fried bologna...it's comfort food ;-p
> 
> I have never tried M&Ms with popcorn...do you just pour them in and let them melt?*


they don't actually melt - you don't get chocolate all over your hands (melt in your mouth not in your hands)


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> Lemonheads in my popcorn.


*OMG...I love Lemonheads! Towards the end of my pregnancy I craved sour candy and pink lemonade. I worked at a bridal salon and the seamstresses would bring me back a small bag of sour gummy candy each day after their lunch breaks )*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> they don't actually melt - you don't get chocolate all over your hands (melt in your mouth not in your hands)


*You have to love those slogans that stay with you for life. Salty/sweet...best combination in the world.*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> oh yes! too much dental work now for that though


Lol...yes, Milk Duds can be painful. Sometimes I just don't care, and will pray I won't end up pulling out any dental work


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love eating apples, milk duds and pretzels.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> they don't actually melt - you don't get chocolate all over your hands (melt in your mouth not in your hands)


I warm up M&M's in my hand before eating them. Just long enough until the hard shell starts to crack (you can feel them "pop" in your hand). They taste so much better that way..not sure why


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I warm up M&M's in my hand before eating them. Just long enough until the hard shell starts to crack (you can feel them "pop" in your hand). They taste so much better that way..not sure why


I like my M & M's and all candy bars kept in the fridge and eaten cold, especially Snickers.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I like my M & M's and all candy bars kept in the fridge and eaten cold, especially Snickers.


have you tried a bite of Snickers and a sip of coffee -- oh so good!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

rho said:


> have you tried a bite of Snickers and a sip of coffee -- oh so good!


Not yet but I will now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *You have to try the fried bologna...it's comfort food ;-p*


*

Fried bologna is good with eggs, too.


chynared21 said:



You have to love those slogans that stay with you for life. Salty/sweet...best combination in the world.

Click to expand...

Salty/Sweet ... chocolate covered potato chips. Yummy. I didn't get any this Christmas. 

And tomato sandwiches are one of the reasons I schedule my summer vacation in NJ for August. Big, fat, juicy beefsteaks. Normally, I never eat white bread, but tomato sandwiches have to be on white bread.

Anybody ever have a soup sandwich? Chicken noodle is my favorite.

Now I just remembered sauce sandwiches. Whenever I make tomato sauce, as soon as it's done, I have to spread some sauce on a piece of bread and fold it in half.*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Peanut butter & Pickles on white bread-like product.
Cheese & potato chip sandwich on white bread like product.
Fried bologna with ketchup on white bread like product.

None of those taste right on real bread. It's got to be airy, white, and fairly removed from the bread family to be tasty. Though Sara Lee white multi-grain bread is an acceptable substitute.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

rho said:


> have you tried a bite of Snickers and a sip of coffee -- oh so good!


*Oh...that sounds good!*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Anybody ever have a soup sandwich? Chicken noodle is my favorite.


*Never had a soup sandwich but we do have soup dumplings 



Thumper said:



Peanut butter & Pickles on white bread-like product.
Cheese & potato chip sandwich on white bread like product.
Fried bologna with ketchup on white bread like product.

None of those taste right on real bread. It's got to be airy, white, and fairly removed from the bread family to be tasty. Though Sara Lee white multi-grain bread is an acceptable substitute.

Click to expand...

LOL...I love the term "white bread like product." For some reason it strikes me funny. I don't think my supermarket carries Sara Lee bread. I'm going to have to look more closely next time I need bread.*


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Graham crackers dipped in lemonade... yum


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *
> I have never tried M&Ms with popcorn...do you just pour them in and let them melt?*


Or you can melt a Hershey's chocolate bar and drizzle it over the popcorn. I like it even better than the M&Ms because the M&Ms always fall to the bottom.



luvmy4brats said:


> I warm up M&M's in my hand before eating them. Just long enough until the hard shell starts to crack (you can feel them "pop" in your hand). They taste so much better that way..not sure why


I do this too!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I really like a glass of wine with a bit of chocolate...champagne is good, too.

L


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

I very rarely eat sandwiches, chips, bread or usually any other junk food.  I'm 27 and have been on blood pressure meds(not obese or anything )since 15 so I usually eat heart healthy food.  Pizza is my only vice. The only weird combo I can think of is I make homemade pizza with BBQ sauce, 2% mozzarella cheese, green & red bell peppers, onions and sweet jalapenos.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

How about an open-faced poached egg on peanut butter toast sandwich? My kids think I'm nuts when I eat this. My Mom made them when I was little, and it sounds really gross, but I'll get a craving for them now and then. 

The best way to eat a Fluffernutter is on a toasted english muffin: the pb + marshmallow creme melts and it's to die for!

I guess this is another variation on the fried bologna sandwich: fry the bologna, then make a fried bologna and grilled cheese sandwich smeared with barbeque sauce (using bbq sauce as "mayo"). For some reason, we call these Ranch Grilled Cheese even though the name implies something with ranch dressing.

Sometimes I put diced apples in my tuna salad--golden delicious apples, if I have them.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Good snack with wine, etc.:

Toast bread. Fancy bread is good. Butter & rub w. fresh garlic. Slice bread in cracker-size pieces and lay slices of strawberry and tomato on top. Voilá!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> Good snack with wine, etc.:
> 
> Toast bread. Fancy bread is good. Butter & rub w. fresh garlic. Slice bread in cracker-size pieces and lay slices of strawberry and tomato on top. Voilá!


Yum! Now I'm hungry!!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

mom133d said:


> Yum! Now I'm hungry!!


I can't remember if daughter #1 found that in France or daughter #2 found it in Italy, but I put it in Distant Cousin: Repatriation, location 1805. Heheheh.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

paisley said:


> I guess this is another variation on the fried bologna sandwich: fry the bologna, then make a fried bologna and grilled cheese sandwich smeared with barbeque sauce (using bbq sauce as "mayo"). For some reason, we call these Ranch Grilled Cheese even though the name implies something with ranch dressing.


That sounds really good.



> Sometimes I put diced apples in my tuna salad--golden delicious apples, if I have them.


I do that, too. Golden Delicious is my favorite apple. I also put the apples in chicken salad.

When I make egg salad (with mayo and hot dog relish), I don't put it on bread or crackers. I scoop it up with Ruffles potato chips.


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

Peanut butter and onions (mom)  
Peanut butter and pickled cauliflower (friend)   
Peanut butter and bananas (me)  

Also like beer and popcorn.  My old next door neighbor used to drink beer and tomato juice.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't think a lot of these things are really weird, in fact they look pretty good    I put apples in my salads, DH doesn't like it, I also put sweet pickle relish in my salads.  The sandwiches sound yummy, but due to dietary restrictions - nope.  Egg on peanut butter sandwich - hmmmm might have to make some gluten free bread just to try that.  Beer and chocolate cake, actually anything goes good with chocolate!  PB and cauliflower -   onions and bananas absolutely  

I do the m&ms at the movie, at home they don't last long enough to get into popcorn


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> That sounds really good.
> 
> I do that, too. Golden Delicious is my favorite apple. I also put the apples in chicken salad.
> 
> When I make egg salad (with mayo and hot dog relish), I don't put it on bread or crackers. I scoop it up with Ruffles potato chips.


I sometimes subsitute the apples in chicken salad with grapes and it is also good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

lb505 said:


> Peanut butter and pickled cauliflower (friend)


My grandmother used to pickle veggies and we all fought over the cauliflower.



> Peanut butter and bananas (me)


My everyday breakfast is banana bread waffles with peanut butter. If I have a banana, I'll put that in to kick it up a notch.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am looking forward to lunch today because I have a roast beef, cream cheese, horseradish, and red onion on marbled rye sandwich waiting for me. Yum! With a big ol' dill pickle on the side.

For a change, we had decent food in the refrigerator to make lunch.

L


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

As I was preparing my supper last night, I realized I had another contribution to the weird food thread.

Egg rolls with grape jelly.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am looking forward to lunch today because I have a roast beef, cream cheese, horseradish, and red onion on marbled rye sandwich waiting for me. Yum! With a big ol' dill pickle on the side.
> 
> For a change, we had decent food in the refrigerator to make lunch.
> 
> L


Growing up in Las Vegas, there was this wonderful deli we used to go to. My Mom and I always got salami, guacamole, and cream cheese on an onion roll with horseradish on the side. And of course, a great big pickle. We didn't go that often, but the best part was that the man who owned the place always remembered our order, even it had been months and months since we had been in.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Growing up in Las Vegas, there was this wonderful deli we used to go to. My Mom and I always got salami, guacamole, and cream cheese on an onion roll with horseradish on the side. And of course, a great big pickle. We didn't go that often, but the best part was that the man who owned the place always remembered our order, even it had been months and months since we had been in.


I love salami and cream cheese. Adding guacamole to the mix --- that might be pretty good. I certainly like avocado on lots of different types of sandwiches.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Veronica said:


> As I was preparing my supper last night, I realized I had another contribution to the weird food thread.
> 
> Egg rolls with grape jelly.


Do you dip them in grape jelly? Smear it on the top? I'm not quite getting this...LOL

L


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I dip my pizza in buffalo sauce, yummy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I love pickled okra and I also like avacado with Peppercorn salad dressing.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I love pickled okra and I also like avacado with Peppercorn salad dressing.


I like Ken's Italian on my avocado, with a garnish of sprouts.

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

One of the best things about Mexico is avocado all the time!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> One of the best things about Mexico is avocado all the time!


Yeah, I bet! Yum!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*All these combos actually sound good )*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I love getting a big spoon full of crunchy peanut butter and drizzle chocolate syrup all over it.  Its very good


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My brother just made a peanut butter and cheese sandwich.  Sounds weird until you think about those little crackers. . . .

O.K.  still sounds weird. . . . . 

Ann


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My brother just made a peanut butter and cheese sandwich. Sounds weird until you think about those little crackers. . . .
> 
> O.K. still sounds weird. . . . .
> 
> Ann


*Depends on what kind of cheese we're talking about *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I would eat saltines with butter on them, sometimes we would just have saltines with peanut butter on it.  It all depended on what was in our pantry


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> I would eat saltines with butter on them, sometimes we would just have saltines with peanut butter on it. It all depended on what was in our pantry


We did this too growing up. Sometimes we would broil them with butter and garlic salt.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> I would eat saltines with butter on them, sometimes we would just have saltines with peanut butter on it. It all depended on what was in our pantry


*Yum...saltines with butter reminds me of the snack DD and I love to eat...matzos with butter. Yum.*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

lb505 said:


> We did this too growing up. Sometimes we would broil them with butter and garlic salt.


We didn't try the garlic salt, but that does sound very good


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Yum...saltines with butter reminds me of the snack DD and I love to eat...matzos with butter. Yum.*


Yum, I need to try that too


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> One of my all time favorites from childhood is grilled cheese dipped din Heinz 57 sauce, still love that.
> 
> Leslie when I grew up I don't think calories was an issue. My Granddaddy was a farmer and cattleman. We had a smoke house with sausage hanging and a big salt box with hams in it. They ate whatever they wanted and my Grandmother died from CHF at 97. Everything we ate we raised or made, jelly, jams, pickles, all kinds of veggies, fruits, homemade wine. Good eating! Makes me wonder how much modern medicine really means when it comes to cholesterol, etc.


That's the truth - my mom came from a farm family in NC. When we'd visit it was 3 big meals a day. No burgers, no sandwiches. And almost all grown on the farm. Granny made the best biscuits, and preserves to go on them - figs, damson plums, and pears were my favorites. And my other grandmother had run a boarding house for lumbermen for a long time - that woman could cook! Makes my mouth water just thinking about it. By comparison, my poor grandkids are getting gypped in the grandma's cooking department...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Saw a lot of PB combos, but I didn't see anyone mention peanut butter & raisin sandwiches (with mayo).  I grew up eating them & still love them - don't know if it's something my mom came up with out of desperation or what, but it's a yummy combo (think of GORP).  I love peanut butter & banana too.  Peanut butter & honey.  English muffins with peanut butter & Nutella.  And of course Fluffernutters.  I still haven't tried Kinsey Milhone's favorite peanut butter & pickle sandwich.  Or Stephanie Plum's peanut butter & olive.  (Just not sure what the condiments are for those - mayo?  I know it's green olives - saw it on the website.)

I also love grilled chicken salad sandwiches - especially made with the chicken salad you get in a tub where they sell the sandwich meat (Mrs. Kinser's was my favorite growing up).  

Love pimiento cheese on my hot dogs.  (That's how they used to make cheese dogs at The Varsity drive-in in Atlanta.)  And I used to eat pimiento cheese on rye or pumpernickel bread - I'd run it under a broiler to get it a little melty.  Oh, and we used to have rye or pumpernickel bread with spaghetti.  Man, haven't had that in ages, it's always garlic bread now...but that was a great combination!  

A neighbor once told my mom that she loved banana sandwiches (banana & mayo on white bread - why is it that everything's better on white bread??) with fried chicken.  So we tried it, and yep it's a delicious combination.  

Love tomato sandwiches (white bread & mayo & salt & pepper).  Love a Vidalia onion sandwich too, also used to love canned corned beef with a good thick slice of Vidalia onion on it.  

Someone mentioned eating sardines & hot sauce with saltines with his/her dad - that made me smile, I used to eat the same thing with my dad (he was the king of odd food combinations).  My family whines when I've been eating sardines, apparently the scent lingers...  Oh and my folks both loved cornbread "frappe" - cornbread crumbled in buttermilk.  

Wonder why I'm hungry....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, you just reminded me....I love pimiento cheese on top of celery sticks....yummy!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay, so tonight I had asparagus with bacon wrapped around it....I drizzled lemon juice on top of it.  Very good.  Some of the lemon juice got on my garlic roasted potatoes....it actually made the potatoes so good.  Who would of thought lemon on roasted potatoes could taste so good?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> Okay, so tonight I had asparagus with bacon wrapped around it....I drizzled lemon juice on top of it. Very good. Some of the lemon juice got on my garlic roasted potatoes....it actually made the potatoes so good. Who would of thought lemon on roasted potatoes could taste so good?


I love lemon roasted potatoes. Sprinkle with the Greek seasoning and some garlic. Yum!

My husband made prosciutto wrapped asparagus a week or two ago. Very tasty. We gobbled them up.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> Oh, you just reminded me....I love pimiento cheese on top of celery sticks....yummy!





Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> Oh, you just reminded me....I love pimiento cheese on top of celery sticks....yummy!


I put my cream cheese in my food processor and add green olives stuffed with pimento. Love it on bagels and in celery.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I put my cream cheese in my food processor and add green olives stuffed with pimento. Love it on bagels and in celery.


When I was first married, my mother-in-law gave me this recipe. One of those bonding things. LOL. She had gotten a new food processor and I think this recipe came with it. It's good.

*Cheesy Olive Ball*

8 sprigs of parsley, chopped OR 1/2 c. chopped nuts

1 pkg (8 oz) cream cheese
1/3 cup stuffed green olives, drained
1/2 tsp seasoned salt
1/4 tsp garlic or onion powder

Blend cream cheese, olives, seasoned salt and garlic/onion powder together in the food processor. Gather together on wax paper. Place in the freezer for 15 minutes, then shape into a ball. Roll in either parsley or chopped nuts. Serve with crackers.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  those last few posts were completely off topic. . .they weren't weird at all. . .they sound really good, in fact!  

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I love lemon roasted potatoes. Sprinkle with the Greek seasoning and some garlic. Yum!
> 
> My husband made prosciutto wrapped asparagus a week or two ago. Very tasty. We gobbled them up.
> 
> L


Okay, my tummy is really growling...so many things I want to eat.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Yum...saltines with butter reminds me of the snack DD and I love to eat...matzos with butter. Yum.*


Love them both. Just plain bread and butter, toasted English Muffins with butter dripping off them, although I haven't tried chips with butter.

Hopefully, when I'm in Jersey next week, I'll have hard rolls with butter.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Do you dip them in grape jelly? Smear it on the top? I'm not quite getting this...LOL
> 
> L


I smear the jelly on with my knife, one bite at a time.

Edit: I just realized Leslie's question was a page or two back, and so my answer probably doesn't make sense. 
I'm referring to eating egg rolls with grape jelly.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. those last few posts were completely off topic. . .they weren't weird at all. . .they sound really good, in fact!
> 
> Ann


I agree Ann not off topic at all! Some of these are things I've had for years and never thought they were wierrd, and some are things that I sure would like to try, who knows maybe a tad adjustment I can


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Does anybody else use Lawry's Seasoned Salt on their popcorn?  I love it, it gives the popcorn a little punch.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Love them both. Just plain bread and butter, toasted English Muffins with butter dripping off them, although I haven't tried chips with butter.
> 
> Hopefully, when I'm in Jersey next week, I'll have hard rolls with butter.


*LOL, you're heading up here and I'm heading down....safe travels!

Just about everything is good with butter *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

kim said:


> Does anybody else use Lawry's Seasoned Salt on their popcorn? I love it, it gives the popcorn a little punch.


No I haven't....maybe I will give that a try. Just bought the big sized Lawry's Seasoned Salt at Costco. You know, the big one that could season everyones food within a 200 mile radius.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> No I haven't....maybe I will give that a try. Just bought the big sized Lawry's Seasoned Salt at Costco. You know, the big one that could season everyones food within a 200 mile radius.


*Good on french fries too *


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Air popped pop corn.  Spray with butter flavored spray oil.  Sprinkle with the salt of your choice. . .seasoned, garlic, whatever. . .and shake.  Yummy.  (And relatively low calorie. . .you can eat a lot, get full, and have consumed mostly air.)

Also not weird. . .at least I don't think so. 

Ann


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Air popped pop corn. Spray with butter flavored spray oil. Sprinkle with the salt of your choice. . .seasoned, garlic, whatever. . .and shake. Yummy. (And relatively low calorie. . .you can eat a lot, get full, and have consumed mostly air.)
> 
> Also not weird. . .at least I don't think so.
> 
> Ann


*I've been thinking about buying a air popcorn popper...those microwave packs are getting a bit pricey. And...not so weird unless someone here has a funky combination to share *


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I've been thinking about buying a air popcorn popper...those microwave packs are getting a bit pricey. And...not so weird unless someone here has a funky combination to share *


I like air popped. You can put what flavors on it you're in the mood for. And I never have good luck with the microwave kind. Always seems like there are way more 'old maids' than there ought to be.

Anyone remember Jiffy Pop! I've also been known to do popcorn in a big skillet with oil and Orville Redenbacher.

Ann


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I've been thinking about buying a air popcorn popper...those microwave packs are getting a bit pricey. And...not so weird unless someone here has a funky combination to share *


butter buds is good, low fat but tasty - M&Ms, of course the beer  some places around here (movie theater, also in Dallas, sell popcorn with sliced jalapenos )


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I like air popped. You can put what flavors on it you're in the mood for. And I never have good luck with the microwave kind. Always seems like there are way more 'old maids' than there ought to be.
> 
> Anyone remember Jiffy Pop! I've also been known to do popcorn in a big skillet with oil and Orville Redenbacher.
> 
> Ann


*OMG...I never liked the popcorn in Jiffy Pop but I had to buy one just to show DD. She loved watching it puff up but there were so many kernels that didn't  DD's science teacher did an experiment with the kids using 5 different brands of microwave popcorn to see which one had the least amount of unpopped kernels in the bag. Turns out that the supermarket brand had the least amount of waste.*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> butter buds is good, low fat but tasty - M&Ms, of course the beer  some places around here (movie theater, also in Dallas, sell popcorn with sliced jalapenos )


*Now that is a combo I'd like to try...who would have thought popcorn and jalapenos??*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

My dad only pops his popcorn with his "trusty" air popper.  He soaks the popcorn in butter too....lol!  He use to melt american cheese and top the popcorn with that too.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Whenever we go out to breakfast, my dad always requests for his eggs to be "softly scrambled but not runny." Usually they come back fully scrambled. He also freaks out if syrup gets anywhere near his eggs... but ironically was intrigued by the McGriddle when McDonald's first introduced it.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Love fried bologna sandwiches with cheese and ketchup!  McDonalds sausage biscuit or sausage mcmuffin (no egg) with grape jelly smeared on it, yummm.  I also like to dip my pizza in sour cream but haven't done it in years.  

My mom used to eat peanut butter and red onion sandwiches.

Never tried a fluffernutter sandwich but it does sound yummy, I love peanut butter.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I hope you all realize that Marshmallow Fluff and the Fluffernutter sandwich is a New England invention....

*Fluff fans fight back at Statehouse*

June 20, 2006

BOSTON (AP) -- The Fluff wars are heating up on Beacon Hill.

State Representative Kathi-Anne Reinstein plans to file a bill that would make the Fluffernutter the official sandwich of Massachusetts.

Reinstein says she wants to preserve the local legacy of the sandwich -- a concoction of marshmallow Fluff and peanut butter spread between two slices of bread.

Marshmallow Fluff was invented in Massachusetts and is still made at a factory in Lynn.

Reinstein filed the bill in response to legislation filed by Senator Jarrett Barrios that would allow Fluffernutter sandwiches to be served only once a week in public schools.

Barrios say schools should be choosing more nutritious alternatives than Fluff -- a staple of New England lunch boxes for generations.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And, now all of you can learn the fluffernutter song, too!

http://www.marshmallowfluff.com/pages/homepage.html

Scroll down to the left where it says "Listen to the jingles" and click on the top one. This used to be an ad on TV but unfortunately, I couldn't find it on YouTube.

L


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> And, now all of you can learn the fluffernutter song, too!
> 
> http://www.marshmallowfluff.com/pages/homepage.html
> 
> ...


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> I dip my pizza in buffalo sauce, yummy


I sprinkle Tabasco on mine


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I like to dip my pizza in french dressing. I think that is the only strange food combo I go for.  

Now on the other hand, my hubby eats american cheese with Oreo cookies.  He says it tastes just like white chocolate.  I have not confimed if this is true or not because I refuse to eat my Oreo's with anything besides milk


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL I love cheddar cheese with Oatmeal cookies. It sounds gross but is really yummy!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

rho said:


> I sprinkle Tabasco on mine


I sprinkle salt and crushed red peppers on my pizza, but I don't understand this whole dipping thing. I have never ever seen anyone dip a pizza, in anything. Maybe I have lived a sheltered life.

L


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I would probably lose all my goodness from my Pizza if I tried to dip it - I probably would drizzle the dressing over min to avoid that -- 

but the Tabasco is yummy -- and they have regular, chipotle, garlic, and habanero (sp?)-- so lots of flavors to choose from too -- and yes I usually have those and other brands also on hand - I love hot stuff


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't like pizza.  Is that weird?
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> I don't like pizza. Is that weird?
> deb


Yes.

Maybe you just haven't been exposed to the best pizza. I grew up in New York so I am a pizza snob. There are very few pizzas outside of NY that I consider edible. Here in Maine, I'll only eat pizza from Pat's, Ricetta's, and occasionally, Portland Pie -- all of which resemble NY pizza. You cannot pay me enough money to eat pizza from Pizza Hut or Domino's. I've never even looked at a pizza from other chains (Papa John's?).

I can make a decent homemade pizza but my favorite in all the world is a cheese pizza from Sayville Pizza in Sayville, NY.

L


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

rho said:


> I sprinkle Tabasco on mine


I love Tabasco all over my eggs


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I do agree that I probably have never had good pizza.  Chain store pizza; yuck.  
deb


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I sprinkle salt and crushed red peppers on my pizza, but I don't understand this whole dipping thing. I have never ever seen anyone dip a pizza, in anything. Maybe I have lived a sheltered life.
> 
> L


I dip Papa John's pizza in the garlic sauce they bring with the pizza. I keep any extra they send to use as a shortcut for making garlic bread.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> I love Tabasco all over my eggs
> [/quote
> 
> mmmm me too and mixed in ketchup and on hamburgers too


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

rho said:


> Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:
> 
> 
> > I love Tabasco all over my eggs
> ...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *Ok...I didn't want to hijack sjc's funny thread so I thought that I'd start one since we were talking about french fries...which are good at just about any time of the day
> I like to put deli style potato chips into a liverwurst sandwich along with the red onions and mustard. You have to put them on last and smash the sandwich together...so darn good. I have my mom in-law eating liverwurst this way and she can't eat her sandwiches now without the potato chips in them.
> Candied bacon. Need I say more?
> So what are your wonky combos or cravings? The crazier, the better *


Ok, I wanted to revive this thread because I am watching Food Network and was getting hungry... I wanted to add something... I eat most sandwiches on wheat bread, but I do like white bread mayo and potato chips! That's it nothing else... chip sammich! I also eat crackers dipped in chocolate Frosties from Wendy's and jalapenos on Movie theater popcorn. And... um, french fries on my hamburgers, ketchup mixed with mayo for fries, fries dipped in vinegar.... hmmmmmmm.... gotta go grab a bite to eat.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

A few weeks ago, I made a miracle whip, spinach sandwich, with dried cranberries, and a slice of american cheese.  It was yummy, but my mom was gagging looking at it.  LOL!  Maybe I wanted it due to being pregnant.....LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> A few weeks ago, I made a miracle whip, spinach sandwich, with dried cranberries, and a slice of american cheese. It was yummy, but my mom was gagging looking at it. LOL! Maybe I wanted it due to being pregnant.....LOL!


Now that you're expecting, you could probably keep this thread going all by yourself.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> A few weeks ago, I made a miracle whip, spinach sandwich, with dried cranberries, and a slice of american cheese. It was yummy, but my mom was gagging looking at it. LOL! Maybe I wanted it due to being pregnant.....LOL!


yep I think that is it LOL


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> A few weeks ago, I made a miracle whip, spinach sandwich, with dried cranberries, and a slice of american cheese. It was yummy, but my mom was gagging looking at it. LOL! Maybe I wanted it due to being pregnant.....LOL!


I was ok, 'til you said American cheese...BLEH!  Winks, I am sure your Gummy Bear (Baby SleepsAlot) is enjoying all your yummy combos! Mine was Spanish or Fried rice with tons of hot sauce!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> I routinely put chips [doritos, fritos, lays, cheetos] into my sandwiches [all kinds] LOL


I sometimes do that. It adds a nice crunch and flavor.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ Me too. Sometimes people look at me weird when I put chips on my sandwich, but that is only until they try it!


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

my very fav. is peanut butter, pickles, and miracle whip on Toast.  Way yummy  has to be on toast

also I love left over moo goo guy pan (Chinese takeout) on a buttered toasted bagel.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

bookfiend said:


> my very fav. is peanut butter, pickles, and miracle whip on Toast. Way yummy has to be on toast
> 
> also I love left over moo goo guy pan (Chinese takeout) on a buttered toasted bagel.


That Moo Goo Guy Pan sounds good... think I will go eat Chinese tomorrow so we can have some leftovers to try that with.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> my very fav. is peanut butter, pickles, and miracle whip on Toast. Way yummy has to be on toast
> 
> also I love left over moo goo guy pan (Chinese takeout) on a buttered toasted bagel.


You're making me hungry...LOL!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Aravis60 said:


> ^^ Me too. Sometimes people look at me weird when I put chips on my sandwich, but that is only until they try it!


Everyone I grew up with put chips on their sandwich; usually potato chips on tuna. I was making my tuna sandwhich at work (you know the chips have to go on just before you eat it) after I had moved to Illinois and got very strange looks. Those that wanted to try it ended up liking it.


Neversleepsawink;) said:


> A few weeks ago, I made a miracle whip, spinach sandwich, with dried cranberries, and a slice of american cheese. It was yummy, but my mom was gagging looking at it. LOL! Maybe I wanted it due to being pregnant.....LOL!


I do a similar sandwhich: mayo, spinach, dried cranberries and Cheddar cheese.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't think I do to many odd off the wall combos but I do know this thread made me VERY hungry while reading it!  

But I do also like chips on a lot of my sandwiches


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just discovered this thread for first time and only read a couple of pages.  Saw the post about butter sandwiches.

How about this?  (my opinion is yuck, but I had some of these as a child of the 1950s).  My father used to make sugar sandwiches -- white bread with butter with white sugar sprinkled on top.  I'm sure that this came from the Great Depression experience.  He was born in 1918.  

Also tomato sandwiches, which I think is a great idea with some good bread (my fave is rosemary bread).  I read a book recently (can't think of what the book is) that featured tomato sandwiches.  I think a little olive oil and seasoning would be good on this.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> How about this? (my opinion is yuck, but I had some of these as a child of the 1950s). My father used to make sugar sandwiches -- white bread with butter with white sugar sprinkled on top. I'm sure that this came from the Great Depression experience. He was born in 1918.


Yuck indeed. I remember my mother making me these a couple of times. She was born in 1937 and experienced extreme wartime rationing as a child in Germany, so it probably is a culinary invention born of times when sugar was a rare luxury but nothing else was available either.

I know I won't be inflicting them on my daughter... 



mlewis78 said:


> Also tomato sandwiches, which I think is a great idea with some good bread (my fave is rosemary bread). I read a book recently (can't think of what the book is) that featured tomato sandwiches. I think a little olive oil and seasoning would be good on this.


We have those all the time, with bits of shredded bail on top. On rosemary bread or baguette or English muffin or any kind of Mediterranean-type bread.

And it becomes a completely different meal if you use butter instead of olive oil, and a few chopped onions or shallots instead of basil, and dark firm rye bread.

OK, I really need to go make breakfast now.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> ...How about this? (my opinion is yuck, but I had some of these as a child of the 1950s). My father used to make sugar sandwiches -- white bread with butter with white sugar sprinkled on top. I'm sure that this came from the Great Depression experience. He was born in 1918....


As kids we sometimes had that, too. My parents were born in 1926 and 1931 in Illinois, if that has any bearing on the matter.

One of my favorites, learned from a friend in high school, is a bowl of chili and peanut butter sandiches (nothing else on them) that you dip in the chili like you would donuts in coffee or Oreos in milk. You can do the same with tomato soup, though it's not quite as good (but you don't have to worry about the meat/beans getting in the way as you do with chili if it's on the thick side).

Hmm...think I'll make a pot of chili today.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Yep...We had sugar sandwiches when I was growing up.  It was a treat.  I also love tomato sandwiches.  The weirdest sandwich I ever had was my grandfather's bacon grease sandwich.  I'm not sure if I mentioned it here before and sorry if I did....but all it had was bacon grease slathered on bread.  This is disgusting to think about now knowing what that would do to your arteries.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Another fave of mine is grilled cheese with crispy bacon on sourdough.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

My mom pretty regularly would make me butter & sugar sandwiches on white bread. She was born in 1920, Dad in 1918. That's the only weird sandwich I can remember eating. Mom used to make grilled cheese sandwiches on the stove and spread bacon grease on the outside before cooking.

Now I eat REALLY healthy, I have a genetic predisposition for high cholesterol. Whole grains, veggies and fruit, rarely meat and then only fish. So probably a lot of what I eat now people think is strange. I LOVE hummus, and I put it on lots of stuff. One of my regulars is Boca Burger on whole grain bun with hummus, dill pickle, lettuce, and wasabi.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My boyfriend puts peanut butter on his Ritz crackers and then puts the crackers in his chili.  He loves it.  I don't think I'll be trying it.  
deb


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Another fave of mine is grilled cheese with crispy bacon on sourdough.


Love grilled cheese and bacon sandwiches. I lived on them when I was single. alas, (now I have an overweight stepson, and have to be a good example  whole grains and all)


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

drenee said:


> My boyfriend puts peanut butter on his Ritz crackers and then puts the crackers in his chili. He loves it. I don't think I'll be trying it.
> deb


My dad always has to have peanut butter on a slice of bread to dip in his chili.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

drenee said:


> My boyfriend puts peanut butter on his Ritz crackers and then puts the crackers in his chili. He loves it. I don't think I'll be trying it.
> deb


I've not tried that mechanism for combining chili with peanut butter, but I'm sure it tastes good. For that matter, many chili recipes include some cocoa powder, and many people like the chocolate/peanut butter combo, so why not peanut butter and chili?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I just ate a fried bologna sandwich with miracle whip.  Yummy...use to have it all the time growing up.  My mom made it for me today just like she use to when I was young.  Baby seemed fine with it too...lately I've been having upset stomach galore!  LOL!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My sister used to love sugar and butter sandwiches but not me. I don't have that much of a sweet tooth. She also liked jelly sandwiches and dunked them in milk. My fav? Peanut butter and lettuce, with a big glass of milk. My grandmother used to make them for me. Now, I make them for me.

L


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I just ate a fried bologna sandwich with miracle whip. Yummy...use to have it all the time growing up. My mom made it for me today just like she use to when I was young. Baby seemed fine with it too...lately I've been having upset stomach galore! LOL!


Hey Winks, I just ate one for lunch on a hotdog bun...my DD is outta town so I did not buy any fresh bread this week yet!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

How 'bout Boudin cornbread! Never thought of these two together but my brother has the recipe.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hey Winks, I just ate one for lunch on a hotdog bun...my DD is outta town so I did not buy any fresh bread this week yet!


It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Just discovered this thread for first time and only read a couple of pages. Saw the post about butter sandwiches.
> 
> How about this? (my opinion is yuck, but I had some of these as a child of the 1950s). My father used to make sugar sandwiches -- white bread with butter with white sugar sprinkled on top. I'm sure that this came from the Great Depression experience. He was born in 1918.
> 
> Also tomato sandwiches, which I think is a great idea with some good bread (my fave is rosemary bread). I read a book recently (can't think of what the book is) that featured tomato sandwiches. I think a little olive oil and seasoning would be good on this.


Love, love, LOVE tomato sandwiches - but it's gotta be good fresh summer tomatoes, the bigger the better - and we like them on white bread with mayo, salt & pepper. I know white bread has basically no nutritional value, but for tomato sandwiches, it's the best. Now I want some good tomatoes....
We used to make Vidalia onion sandwiches too when I was young - same as tomato sandwiches, but with yummy sweet Vidalia onions.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> My grandpa use to take his cornbread and crumble it up in his milk. He'd get a spoon and slurp down his cornbread milkshake. I use to eat/drink it too...however the mushy drink makes me gag a bit now. Lol!!!


My dad used to do that with his cornbread. He could never understand why the rest of us didn't love it. (It made me gag, then, and it would have too many calories now for me to even consider eating/drinking/whatever you do with it.)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> My dad used to do that with his cornbread. He could never understand why the rest of us didn't love it. (It made me gag, then, and it would have too many calories now for me to even consider eating/drinking/whatever you do with it.)


I did it too as a kid, with sugar stirred in!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

My brother in law makes this stuff called chi-chis. He says its prison food LOL. He crunches up cheetos puffs to a fine powder and then adds a can of tuna, and slices of pepperoni all added into a bowl of oodles of noodles (ramen noodles)

I have never tried this. My sister (his wife) has tried it and also got my other younger sister to try it and they both swear it is good. I just cant imagine how it could taste good and I can't imagine who originally thought of putting it all together or where he learned it.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> My brother in law makes this stuff called chi-chis. He says its prison food LOL. He crunches up cheetos puffs to a fine powder and then adds a can of tuna, and slices of pepperoni all added into a bowl of oodles of noodles (ramen noodles)
> I have never tried this. My sister (his wife) has tried it and also got my other younger sister to try it and they both swear it is good. I just cant imagine how it could taste good and I can't imagine who originally thought of putting it all together or where he learned it.


Was he in prison? Because it does sound like an inmate would come up with this to give a bit of variety to the little bit of food they can get thru the prison store. Or if he was in the military stationed where he got care packages from home. Someone who has just a small variety of things will eventually try to mix it up a bit. 

Hey, I ate bugs & worms today at a bug exhibit thing in New Orleans today sooooo who am I to judge?!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Was he in prison? Because it does sound like an inmate would come up with this to give a bit of variety to the little bit of food they can get thru the prison store. Or if he was in the military stationed where he got care packages from home. Someone who has just a small variety of things will eventually try to mix it up a bit.
> 
> Hey, I ate bugs & worms today at a bug exhibit thing in New Orleans today sooooo who am I to judge?!


He said an inmate told him about the mixture a while ago. I guess he met a guy somewhere that was once in prison and how the food topic came about I have no idea. But the guy/ex-inmate told him that you only have a certain selection of foods you can order so someone imagined all these together would turn out good.

It seems like Even if I was in prison I would just stick to the basics but of course I can't say what I would do since I have not been in that situation. Maybe I would come up with crazier things than chi-chis.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Actually Chi-Chis sound kinda good.  Weird, though.  Who thinks of these things  How about friend Spam sandwiches?  Dad used to make these when we were kids - I think it reminded him of the Navy in WWII.  I think Spam is gross.  

I was just reading Finger Lickin' 15 and Stephanie Plum talks about the kind of sandwiches she likes:  peanut butter and potato chips; peanut butter and olives; and peanut butter and gooey marshmallow stuff.  "So sue me I like peanut butter.".


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Tippy said:


> I think Spam is gross.
> 
> I was just reading Finger Lickin' 15 and Stephanie Plum talks about the kind of sandwiches she likes: peanut butter and potato chips; peanut butter and olives; and peanut butter and gooey marshmallow stuff. "So sue me I like peanut butter.".


I think spam is gross too. I've only tried it once when I was like 10yrs old but that was enough for me.

LOL Stephanie Plum is so funny!! She always makes me hungry when I read her books.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I like spamsnadwiches, fried or not. Also out spam in with scrambled eggs while I am camping.The wife will occasionaly bake it with cinnamin cloves and brown sugar. Sure it comes from it being an inexpensive meat we could get when things were a little tighter, both of our parents fixrd it as well.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Regarding Spam, it really is just ham, pork, and spices (way too much sodium for me!). There's a chef in Hawaii, Dan Garcia, I think, who was talking about all of the things he can make with Spam. He was featured on the Food Network, and is a huge fan of Spam.  (90 million + cans are sold each year, so someone must like it.) My mother was the best cook I've ever known, and she occasionally fixed Spam, but I didn't rank it highly among my favorite foods that she fixed.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

intinst said:


> I like spamsnadwiches, fried or not. Also out spam in with scrambled eggs while I am camping.The wife will occasionaly bake it with cinnamin cloves and brown sugar. Sure it comes from it being an inexpensive meat we could get when things were a little tighter, both of our parents fixrd it as sell.


I was just about to say, it is a good camping food! Yep, ya gotta love fried Spam when ya camp with a bunch of brothers!  ... or STARVE!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Regarding Spam, it really is just ham, pork, and spices (way too much sodium for me!). There's a chef in Hawaii, Dan Garcia, I think, who was talking about all of the things he can make with Spam. He was featured on the Food Network, and is a huge fan of Spam. (90 million + cans are sold each year, so someone must like it.) My mother was the best cook I've ever known, and she occasionally fixed Spam, but I didn't rank it highly among my favorite foods that she fixed.


I saw that! He can make all kinds of dishes with it, things you would never think of!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Regarding Spam, it really is just ham, pork, and spices (way too much sodium for me!). There's a chef in Hawaii, Dan Garcia, I think, who was talking about all of the things he can make with Spam. He was featured on the Food Network, and is a huge fan of Spam. (90 million + cans are sold each year, so someone must like it.) My mother was the best cook I've ever known, and she occasionally fixed Spam, but I didn't rank it highly among my favorite foods that she fixed.


I like spam fried. I have not had it in years.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Never had a soup sandwich but we do have soup dumplings
> LOL...I love the term "white bread like product." For some reason it strikes me funny. I don't think my supermarket carries Sara Lee bread. I'm going to have to look more closely next time I need bread.
> *


*

I love soup dumplings*


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

intinst said:


> I like spamsnadwiches, fried or not. Also out spam in with scrambled eggs while I am camping.The wife will occasionaly bake it with cinnamin cloves and brown sugar. Sure it comes from it being an inexpensive meat we could get when things were a little tighter, both of our parents fixrd it as well.


But do you like spam, spam, spam, eggs and spam? (Sorry, I can't help myself!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I prefer  spam, eggs, sausage and spam.  It's not got much spam in it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Monty Python is about as far out as anywhere I ever want to go.
Me, I'll just settle for the spam and eggs.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> How about this? (my opinion is yuck, but I had some of these as a child of the 1950s). My father used to make sugar sandwiches -- white bread with butter with white sugar sprinkled on top. I'm sure that this came from the Great Depression experience. He was born in 1918.


In Japan, you still can get sugar sandwiches. It called SugarMargarine lunch pack. I don't eat this since it must be bad for the health but I did like butter & sugar sandwiches as a kid.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Regarding Spam, it really is just ham, pork, and spices (way too much sodium for me!). There's a chef in Hawaii, Dan Garcia, I think, who was talking about all of the things he can make with Spam. He was featured on the Food Network, and is a huge fan of Spam. (90 million + cans are sold each year, so someone must like it.) My mother was the best cook I've ever known, and she occasionally fixed Spam, but I didn't rank it highly among my favorite foods that she fixed.


90million + is alot of SPAM! I just remember it being too mushy/greasy when I tried it. Of course I was 9 or 10 yrs old then and my taste would probably be different now. If a FN chef cooked it up all fancy I am sure I would definitely like it!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> But do you like spam, spam, spam, eggs and spam? (Sorry, I can't help myself!)


I can't help myself either (and don't really know how I'd feel about Spam now that I'm a calorie, fat, and sodium-watching adult), but here goes:

I do not like Spam
in a house.
I do not like Spam
I do not like it
here or there.
I do not like it
anywhere.
I do not like
Spam, Spam, or Spam.
I do not like it,
Sam-I-am.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

All this talk of Spam reminds me of another canned food that is rather peculiar:  Vienna Sausages.  I was introduced to this in college by roommate who kept them in the room to snack on.  At the time they didn't seem so bad, since the cafeteria food was awful.  Now I wouldn't eat the stuff.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> All this talk of Spam reminds me of another canned food that is rather peculiar: Vienna Sausages. I was introduced to this in college by roommate who kept them in the room to snack on. At the time they didn't seem so bad, since the cafeteria food was awful. Now I wouldn't eat the stuff.


Yep got them along with Spam in our Hurricane kit!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh yesss! I have these just about every fishing trip. Some crackers and some Bud, Lunch! (just a little Bud)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> My dad used to do that with his cornbread. He could never understand why the rest of us didn't love it. (It made me gag, then, and it would have too many calories now for me to even consider eating/drinking/whatever you do with it.)


My parents did it, but it was cornbread in buttermilk. My dad called it a "Buttermilk Frappe". I never could get into drinking straight buttermilk too often, but they loved it. I do love a good Buttermilk Pie, though...

Oh, and I still like Vienna Sausages, with some cheddar cheese & crackers & a diet cola.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> All this talk of Spam reminds me of another canned food that is rather peculiar: Vienna Sausages. I was introduced to this in college by roommate who kept them in the room to snack on. At the time they didn't seem so bad, since the cafeteria food was awful. Now I wouldn't eat the stuff.


"Peculiar" is definitely the right description for those. 

I tried them once expecting a miniature version of actual Vienna sausage (wieners) but they're not at _all_ the same thing.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Did you ever eat potted meat spread on buttered bread? I don't think I could/would eat it now, but we used to eat it when we were fishing and camping at the river.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Did you ever eat potted meat spread on buttered bread? I don't think I could/would eat it now, but we used to eat it when we were fishing and camping at the river.


Done that one, too. Cheap easy to store, keeps well, tastes OK, clogs every artery in minutes, no doubt.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

intinst said:


> Done that one, too. Cheap easy to store, keeps well, tastes OK, clogs every artery in minutes, no doubt.


Used to eat it with Fritos like it was Bean Dip...!

We could call all of our fishing/camping/hurricane foods.. Ya might be a ******* Foods!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Used to eat it with Fritos like it was Bean Dip...!
> 
> We could call all of our fishing/camping/hurricane foods.. Ya might be a ******* Foods!


LOL!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

"******* food" What a hoot! It's funny, but I have lots of great memories of time spent fishing with my family while eating Vienna sausages, hot pickled sausages, and potted meat. Haven't had any of those foods for years. (I'm a perpetual Wt. Watchers member, and those "******* foods" probably aren't very "points-friendly." I think I've actually looked on the labels and discovered what they are made of, too. <shudder> ) Spam, on the other hand, seems to be mostly ham, pork, and sodium. Not nearly as artery-clogging as the sausages and potted meat.)


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Amazing!    I had no idea that there were so many cans of Spam sold each year or a chef that can make so many things with Spam, or the number of you that like Spam and/or have fond memories of Spam.  I can see where it would be handy on a camping trip. 

I have one question:  What exactly is potted meat?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Tippy said:


> Amazing!  I had no idea that there were so many cans of Spam sold each year or a chef that can make so many things with Spam, or the number of you that like Spam and/or have fond memories of Spam. I can see where it would be handy on a camping trip.
> 
> I have one question: What exactly is potted meat?


Here ya go. I can't quite bring myself to type the ingredients. (Yuck. And to think that I liked this at one point in my life. No wonder I'm warped! )
http://www.pk.org/pottedmeat.html


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Here ya go. I can't quite bring myself to type the ingredients. (Yuck. And to think that I liked this at one point in my life. No wonder I'm warped! )
> http://www.pk.org/pottedmeat.html


I was foolish enough to read this. I really, really didn't want to know all those things.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My favorite is

Gefilte Fish on Rye with Mayonaise and honey. Yum Yum

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

potted meat = Underwood Deviled Ham


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I can't help myself either (and don't really know how I'd feel about Spam now that I'm a calorie, fat, and sodium-watching adult), but here goes:
> 
> I do not like Spam
> in a house.
> ...


LOL,


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Deviled Ham is a favorite of mine since I was a small child over a half-century ago, although the cans were bigger). I remember that my mother sent me to the store for Devil Ham for lunch and I was so excited I closed the front door on my finger and crushed the fingernail. I was a plump child also. Plump Child = Fat Teen = Overwieght Soldier = Underwood Devil Ham (Yum Yum, bought 2 cans yesterday). Mixed with Mayo Yum, but I haven't had it in combo with gefilte fish, but that is a thought.

Edward C. Patterson

I had an Aunt whose favorite was Baked Bean Sandwich (cold with mustard)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> My favorite is
> 
> Gefilte Fish on Rye with Mayonaise and honey. Yum Yum


I was thinking, ok that probably tastes much like my smoked trout or mackerel on rye, with mayo.... and then you lost me at "honey". My taste buds refuse to imagine that one.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I had an Aunt whose favorite was Baked Bean Sandwich (cold with mustard)


That sounds like it could be really good... but oh how messy to eat!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I put my San Francisco Granja Lavender and Posemary Honey on everything. Now. Of course, Susan, you know where the lavender comes from (and the place by body soup and my linen spray comes fro).  It's a


Spoiler



Nicky


 special.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Anybody mention leftover spaghetti sandwiches?  Love them.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Forster said:


> Anybody mention leftover spaghetti sandwiches? Love them.


I love cold leftover spaghetti. What kind of bread would one use? Gotta try that....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I put my San Francisco Granja Lavender and Posemary Honey on everything. Now. Of course, Susan, you know where the lavender comes from (and the place by body soup and my linen spray comes fro).  It's a
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Rosemary I love, but lavender... not so much. Over the weekend I just used up some lavender bubble bath that someone had given me, thinking that I was glad it was finally used up, and that if you lived anywhere closer I would have taken the whole bottle and the matching body lotion over to your house and left it on the doorstep of someone who'd appreciate it more.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I love spaghetti sandwichs, and better still Zitti or Lasgna, with Mayonnaise, of course. Haven't tried it with Lavendar-Rosemary Honey, but that's a thought. (I think I'll leave the gefilte fish off).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I love cold leftover spaghetti. What kind of bread would one use? Gotta try that....


White or French bread work the best, butter optional. I've eaten it on all types of bread though as I don't normally eat white bread. Picked this up from my dad's younger brothers and sisters when I was a kid staying at Gram's house (they still had 5 kids at home at the time). She'd cook a huge pot of spaghetti about once a week with lots of leftovers. Mmmmmm.

Also picked up the sugar toast habit from my aunts and uncles too.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Forster said:


> White or French bread work the best, butter optional.


Now I know what dinner's going to be tonight... with extra just be to sure of leftovers.


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

cubed watermelon, 
paper thin sliced purple or videlia onion
feta cheese
drizzle of balsamic vinegar.


so good!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Do you keep in the pits?  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I love cold leftover spaghetti. What kind of bread would one use? Gotta try that....


I love leftover spaghetti fried in a little butter. It gets a little crispy on the bottom. Yum!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Chinese make a pancake of clumped noodled lightly fried and browned, eaten with _ku-yu _ (soy sauce). Yum

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I love leftover spaghetti fried in a little butter. It gets a little crispy on the bottom. Yum!


Yeah.... I like that too, and I regularly intend to make it... the problem is that I start eating the leftover cold spaghetti straight out of the bowl from the fridge, and it never makes it as far as the frying pan.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Has anyone ever eaten fried scorpins in the Bei-jing night market?    Or Pangolin in Guilinese chilisauce? (Taste like Chicken - NOT)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Has anyone ever eaten fried scorpins in the Bei-jing night market?  Or Pangolin in Guilinese chilisauce? (Taste like Chicken - NOT)
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


No but if anybody needs a scorpion to try this ...I just found and killed one in my family room.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Throw another scorp on the barbie and I'll be right down. Hot Dog! (Of, we've had Hot Dog in China too).  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## tippymn (Mar 20, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> All this talk of Spam reminds me of another canned food that is rather peculiar: Vienna Sausages. I was introduced to this in college by roommate who kept them in the room to snack on. At the time they didn't seem so bad, since the cafeteria food was awful. Now I wouldn't eat the stuff.


Funny, my son is in the Navy and this is one of his favorite foods! Requests packages of Vienna Sausages both BBQ and Spicy flavors and Saltines and beef jerky. Of course he refuses to eat Spam, could be because we are just a few minutes drive from the Spam factory!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Spam fact: It is the favored food among Hawaiians.

My Mom (rest her soul) loved when we asked for SPAM night. All she had to do was open a can, slice the mystery meat and fry in up.With a can of corn, it was the easiest meal to prepare - sort of a day off for the cook, and we loved it. (I love Spam y hueves), buy I'll pass on the SPAM a la mode. 

Edward C. Patterson
SPAM IS GOOD MEAT, but woe betide any one who calls me SPAM. They get Miss Chatty's curse and that's worse than Montezuma's revenge.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Back to "potted meat" for a minute.  The mere thought of it grosses me out.  I cannot remember the name of a British TV show where a man has a party and prepares eats with spoiled and poisoned potted meat.  Most of the people got sick and died.  That's what I think of when I hear of potted meat.  Isn't the term "potted" in it British?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In Britain I beleive they "open a tin," but it's usually cat food. Now I'd make jokes about cat food, but I'm a senior citizen, and you nee know what kind of potted meat we might resort to when the books sales drop off.

Edward C. Pottedmeaterson


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ok, anybody eat refried blackbeans with melted butter on toasted French bread with fried plantains?   That's what I had for breakfast... one of my FIL's specialties, NOPE no Hot Bloody 'Merry's' for breakfast just Cafe Au lait!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Merry:

I once had a serving of refied beans land me in the hosipital ER. It was a pretty hot dish of beans. nd okay, I ate about a nine pound portion, but until this day, I skip the refriend beans. 

Edward C. Pooperson


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Merry:
> 
> I once had a serving of refied beans land me in the hosipital ER. It was a pretty hot dish of beans. nd okay, I ate about a nine pound portion, but until this day, I skip the refriend beans.
> Edward C. Pooperson


Hey.... Ed, glad to see you over here! Sorry about your bean problem... never ate nine pounds... Thank the Lord. It is an awesome dish and they are BLACK beans... not at all like regular refried beans... ok, maybe a little... but hey they are beans ya gotta expect THAT!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Ok weird sandwiches

If I can get really good, garden ripened tomatoes, I like a tomato sandwich. Slab-sliced tomatoes with sweet onions (preferably Vidalia or Maui, but I'll take red if I can't get them), lettuce, mayonnaise, salt & pepper.

I've also been known to eat a scrambled egg & kimchee sandwich , with buttered toast for the bread...with or without bacon, sausage or ham for breakfast.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

This is a long thread, and I don't know if it was said, but I love grilled cheese sandwiches with ranch dressing. MMMmmmmm. And I put pringles on all of my deli meat sandwiches.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

The grilled cheese w. Ranch sounds REALLY good to me! I like ranch dressing on my meatball subs.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

It is delicious, you should try it and get back to me on how awesome you thought it was.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Jessi said:


> It is delicious, you should try it and get back to me on how awesome you thought it was.


Why did I have to read your post! I will be hooked now. LOL

I will try it out and let you know. I'm sure I will be eating quite a few of them, I already know its gonna be good.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I am hooked on grilled cheese with crispy bacon... guess ranch dressing might be good... also used to dip my warm grilled cheese in cold ketchup & mayo!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I am hooked on grilled cheese with crispy bacon... guess ranch dressing might be good... also used to dip my warm grilled cheese in cold ketchup & mayo!


I do the ketchup/mayo thing with everything from chic-fil-a. I am actually addicted to chic-fil-a sometimes. I have to detox every now and then.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I love thick toasted Cheese bread with thick slabs of Velveeta cheese and five crispy bacon pieces with lots of mayonnaise. It isn;t easy maintain obesity, but one can try.  

Edward C. Fatassin


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I didn't read the whole thread but I'm pretty sure nobody mentioned cream cheese and green olive sandwiches. I picked that one up from my grandmother. You slice the green olives into thin rounds, and put them on a piece of bread slathered with cream cheese. 

Really odd! 

I'm also a huge liverwurst fan, but I just eat that plain.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Mikuto said:


> I'm also a huge liverwurst fan, but I just eat that plain.


Plain? As in, without bread??


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I like braunschweiger, on plain saltine crackers


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's better on Triscuit.  (well, for my taste buds, anyway. )


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Triscuit is good, too. I still prefer the saltines.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the weirdest thing I eat is Peanut Butter on my pancakes (with syrup of course).  I also like Brownies with butter on them.... or unfrosted cake with melted butter on it.  Oh and watermelon or green apples with salt.  OK-so I'm not a healthy eater... only people who don't know me wouldn't know that.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

RIA...Love unfrosted cake with butter on it. I also salt my apples and oranges.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I do the ketchup/mayo thing with everything from chic-fil-a. I am actually addicted to chic-fil-a sometimes. I have to detox every now and then.


We do Chik-fi-a after school every Monday, the kids get to play & I can wind down on the internet (free wi-fi)... Oh I like their food too! 

We dip our tenders in ice dream....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Plain? As in, without bread??


Susan what happened to Pixie?


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Ramen  noodles,mushrooms,Rotel tomatoes,canned white chicken and bue food color...I used to fix bluenewdoozoos for my baby girls when their Mom was at work,when never they show up on the doorstep hungry thats what dear ole dad feeds them    vw


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Susan what happened to Pixie?


The Wicked Witch is holding her hostage until tomorrow.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> We do Chik-fi-a after school every Monday, the kids get to play & I can wind down on the internet (free wi-fi)... Oh I like their food too!
> 
> We dip our tenders in ice dream....


DD has been known to put her peas into vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

How about Bean flavored Ice cream (a Japanese favorite).

Ed Patterson


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

rho said:


> But I knew it because I loved the character and loved the tomato sandwich thing because I do it all summer long when there are fresh tomatoes to pick and make sandwiches with -- mmmmmmm tomato sandwich nothing better


 Myfirst daughter-in-law used to do this and call it the tomato sandwich diet!

patrisha


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Bread and cheese and Marmite.*

*To find out what Marmite is, go to: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marmite


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Marmite. Interesting. I still prefer Shoshone Peanut Btter (which is a salty paste made from sun dried ants).

Ed Patterson


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

As a kid, I used to make ketchup sandwiches. And every once in a while I slap one together, more out of nostalgia than anything else--and the memories flood back. Nice. If you're wondering: Just white bread and the Heinze variety. That's it.

Another echo of my youth: Bread liberally slabbed with butter and bread and butter pickles. And sometimes a splash of French mustard. Gourmet? Nah. But hard to beat.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Cucumber wasabi sandwiches. What, you say? Well, the wasabi is a mix of mayo and wasabi you can buy in the store now. Cucumbers I like marinaded in a salad first. It's wonderful, drizzled with . . . you guessed it, Granja Lavender Honey.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Cucumber wasabi sandwiches. What, you say? Well, the wasabi is a mix of mayo and wasabi you can buy in the store now. Cucumbers I like marinaded in a salad first. It's wonderful, drizzled with . . . you guessed it, Granja Lavender Honey.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


That sounds interesting and good. Very summer-y.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Marmite. Interesting. I still prefer Shoshone Peanut Btter (which is a salty paste made from sun dried ants).
> 
> Ed Patterson


All right, Ed. This is one mention of food that doesn't make me hungry. I like my peanut butter made out of... I know you'll find it droll, but yes! Peanuts!!! LOL Smooth if you please with a grand smattering of Smuckers Grape Jelly. Mmmmm, mmmm, good!  OK, so I know it's not wierd, but Ed's is wierd enough for both of these posts.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Brendn:

I can't help it if I've been to the Night Market in Beijing and saw the dogs and cats skinned and ready for the pot in Hong Kong. 'Tis as wee bit of a thing, the bamboo rat, and boomslang soup in dim Gui-lin is remote to us, but a regional delicacy. As for Shoshone Peanut butter, never had enough ants to make it worthwhile.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Brendn:
> 
> I can't help it if I've been to the Night Market in Beijing and saw the dogs and cats skinned and ready for the pot in Hong Kong. 'Tis as wee bit of a thing, the bamboo rat, and boomslang soup in dim Gui-lin is remote to us, but a regional delicacy. As for Shoshone Peanut butter, never had enough ants to make it worthwhile.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Then you need to mosey on down to Central Texas, my friend. I have a new fire ant bed in the backyard near my birdbath that would make a gallon or two for you and add some spice as well. LOL. I think they are stalking the birds, nasty little devils.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh. I'v been to Texas too - perhaps 30 or 35 times on business. Even did a three week stint in Lubbo ck. The first fire ants I saw however was in San Antonio. I was a wee bit of a lad then, I believe 23 at Fort Sam Houston. Them were my butch days. Didn;t acquire the ant taste until later.

Ed P


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

My favorite sandwich since I was a kid is fresh Wonder bread with peanut butter and Land O Lakes yellow American cheese (can't be that fake cheese in plastic wrappers).  As an adult it has become real rye toast with the PB&C.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

erskinelake said:


> My favorite sandwich since I was a kid is fresh Wonder bread with peanut butter and Land O Lakes yellow American cheese (can't be that fake cheese in plastic wrappers). As an adult it has become real rye toast with the PB&C.


Land o Lakes cheese? Not in stores around here. Love cheese. But how about Lay's tater chips on your cheeseburger with extra catsup?


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Butter+Caviar on harder breads! YUm.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I like my caviar ruby red on salmon omelet and sour cream. I didn't get this size eating celery sticks and carrots.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

I like to eat plain rippled potato chips with chocolate.


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Land o Lakes cheese? Not in stores around here. Love cheese. But how about Lay's tater chips on your cheeseburger with extra catsup?


The LOL cheese you have to get sliced in the deli section of the grocery stores. Tater chips on tuna sandwiches is a must!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

erskinelake said:


> The LOL cheese you have to get sliced in the deli section of the grocery stores. Tater chips on tuna sandwiches is a must!!


That explains it. My town only has one locally owned grocery store. LOL... Land o Lakes, too! It does have Kraft and Sargento. LOL.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Forster said:


> White or French bread work the best, butter optional. I've eaten it on all types of bread though as I don't normally eat white bread. Picked this up from my dad's younger brothers and sisters when I was a kid staying at Gram's house (they still had 5 kids at home at the time). She'd cook a huge pot of spaghetti about once a week with lots of leftovers. Mmmmmm.
> 
> Also picked up the sugar toast habit from my aunts and uncles too.


Cold spaghetti on white bread with butter-

and Underwood Deviled Ham with mayo and mustard mixed in topped with sweet jalapeno slices --


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Land o Lakes cheese? Not in stores around here. Love cheese. But how about Lay's tater chips on your cheeseburger with extra catsup?


Now I'm drooling


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> How about Bean flavored Ice cream (a Japanese favorite).
> 
> Ed Patterson


Ah! Azuki bean. Azuki bean is possibly my most favorite sweet. Azuki bean ice cream, azuki bean taiyaki....yum! Everybody thinks it's crazy, but you have to try it to understand.

As for the liverwurst question, yes, no bread, no nothing. Just a hunk-o-meat.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My eldest son eats EVERYTHING with A1, except frenchfries, those he wants vanilla ice cream to dip them in.

I used to think the kids were weird eating ketchup sandwiches. Toast, and ketchup. then I saw them eat salad with ketchup and they convinced my 91 yo grandma to try it.. Now I don't say anything at all about what other people eat.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> My eldest son eats EVERYTHING with A1, except frenchfries, those he wants vanilla ice cream to dip them in.
> 
> I used to think the kids were weird eating ketchup sandwiches. Toast, and ketchup. then I saw them eat salad with ketchup and they convinced my 91 yo grandma to try it.. Now I don't say anything at all about what other people eat.


My namesake nephew eats only catsup. Sometimes he eats some chicken or strimp (shrimp) or steak with the catsup, but mainly, it's just the catsup... and he's 29 years old.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh! Brendan! Slight OT here: my 17 yo is reading your books on his kindle while on vacation! He says they are pretty good.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Oh! Brendan! Slight OT here: my 17 yo is reading your books on his kindle while on vacation! He says they are pretty good.


Well, that's good to hear. Give him my best regards. Just so we don't get in trouble, let me see....
How about spaghetti with savory Italian sauce covered with fried mushrooms and fried chicken livers.... mmmm, mmmm, good!! Brendan


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> My eldest son eats EVERYTHING with A1, except frenchfries, those he wants vanilla ice cream to dip them in.


I like fries better dipped in chocolate shakes.

Speaking of food drink combos. For some reason I always get weird looks when I have beer with my oreos.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

imallbs said:


> Speaking of food drink combos. For some reason I always get weird looks when I have beer with my oreos.


LOL. Seriously, I just had a very long laugh out loud moment reading this. I'm sure it's very tasty. Just had never heard of the combo. I think it's great.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

used to have dark choco candy bars with my mickey lights when I was a young lad in the Texas olefield...vw


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Had Hershey Almond bar dipped in Mint Chocolate chip ice cream. YUM!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> used to have dark choco candy bars with my mickey lights when I was a young lad in the Texas olefield...vw


I'm assuming you meant 'oilfield'? Yeah, those guys will eat anything. I've known a few of them. I know this is kind of wierd, but I like goat cheese on my salads with just a touch of cilantro... mmmmm, sexy!!!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Don't read this one if you're avoiding carbs!

I haven't had this in a while, but I've sometimes taken rice with cheddar cheese mixed in and made a sandwich on a toasted sesame seed roll. (I guess it's a variation on an Italian rice ball.) It sounds wierd, but tastes really good.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

When I was a child my mother would make me an egg-in-a-glass.  It's a soft boiled egg, butter (about 1/6 of a stick), and ritz crackers.  Moosh it all up and eat it.  YUM!  It's still what I want when I'm not feeling well.

When my daughter was young I gave it to her... passing along a traditional comfort food, right?  She HATED it!  From that time on if I offered to make it for her she'd suddenly decide she was all better, even if she had a fever of 102 and was throwing up.  Anything to avoid that egg-in-a-glass.  Silly kid.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> When I was a child my mother would make me an egg-in-a-glass. It's a soft boiled egg, butter (about 1/6 of a stick), and ritz crackers. Moosh it all up and eat it. YUM! It's still what I want when I'm not feeling well.
> 
> When my daughter was young I gave it to her... passing along a traditional comfort food, right? She HATED it! From that time on if I offered to make it for her she'd suddenly decide she was all better, even if she had a fever of 102 and was throwing up. Anything to avoid that egg-in-a-glass. Silly kid.


LOL - when I was a kid my mom made something we called "orange egg" - oj, a raw egg, maybe some sugar - I'm honestly not sure what else was in it. Maybe it had milk too & was one of the Orange Julius clones. Oddly, though, I don't like Orange Julius. But loved that orange egg - sometimes we'd have a piece of toast with it.

On a side note, Songbird, I am loving your new avatar!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Meemo said:


> LOL - when I was a kid my mom made something we called "orange egg" - oj, a raw egg, maybe some sugar - I'm honestly not sure what else was in it. Maybe it had milk too & was one of the Orange Julius clones. Oddly, though, I don't like Orange Julius. But loved that orange egg - sometimes we'd have a piece of toast with it.
> 
> On a side note, Songbird, I am loving your new avatar!


Thanks Meemo... Sam Elliott is totally my celebrity crush. Mmmmm.

Okay, at least the egg in my weird food was semi-cooked! LOL! And now that I've been thinking about it I want one. I wonder if I could call my mommy and tell her I'm sick...


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

this thread has got me wanting an orange julius now, and/or a strawberry pineapple smoothie.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> this thread has got me wanting an orange julius now, and/or a strawberry pineapple smoothie.


I'd rather have an Orange Julius than a Pink Floyd or a Blue Bayou, but I do love (secretly) those little canned Vienna sausages. I like to slice them very carefully lengthwise while thinking of some one or another of my favorite friends and then make a sammich on dark wheat bread with lots of Kraft Real Mayo.... mmmmm, lots of calories and always, invariably, one of the little devils will fall out on the way to the couch and my Puglett will score a snack free, that's _gratis_ to all you Romans out there.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> mmmmm, lots of calories and always, invariably, one of the little devils will fall out on the way to the couch and my Puglett will score a snack free, that's _gratis_ to all you Romans out there.


haha my dog huddles all around when he see's bitesize food being prepared. He has a sense for knowing and pouncing at the exact moment something hits the floor.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> haha my dog huddles all around when he see's bitesize food being prepared. He has a sense for knowing and pouncing at the exact moment something hits the floor.


My Puglett has DESP (doggie esp). She never meets me at the door unless I have a bag with something in it for her. I can have hundreds with thousands of items in them and yet she will know and she will howl and bark until I give it up. How does she know? Scary, isn't?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> My Puglett has DESP (doggie esp). She never meets me at the door unless I have a bag with something in it for her. I can have hundreds with thousands of items in them and yet she will know and she will howl and bark until I give it up. How does she know? Scary, isn't?


Definitely DESP. My cats have kitty ESP. I only have to think about getting out the carrier to take them to the vet and they hide, long before I go anywhere near the closet where it's kept. But if I go to that closet to get out an umbrella or a coat, they don't budge. They _know_.

Oh, on topic... the cats eat weird food too. One of them likes fortune cookies and the crunchy tips of croissants.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Definitely DESP. My cats have kitty ESP. I only have to think about getting out the carrier to take them to the vet and they hide, long before I go anywhere near the closet where it's kept. But if I go to that closet to get out an umbrella or a coat, they don't budge. They _know_.
> 
> Oh, on topic... the cats eat weird food too. One of them likes fortune cookies and the crunchy tips of croissants.


Weeeelllll, Susan, I musta been a cat in a former 'cause I do too! Especially the crunchy tips! 

I must add I made spagheeti and meatsauce for lunch for my hubby and I thought about this thread as he mixed in about two servings of green peas and stirred it up on his plate!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Weeeelllll, Susan, I musta been a cat in a former 'cause I do too! Especially the crunchy tips!
> 
> I must add I made spagheeti and meatsauce for lunch for my hubby and I thought about this thread as he mixed in about two servings of green peas and stirred it up on his plate!


Miss Meery, whaat thee deeviil is spagheeti? Is that some sort of healthy food cuz if it is, I ain't eatin' it! I'm not Mikey!! LOL


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Miss Meery, whaat thee deeviil is spagheeti? Is that some sort of healthy food cuz if it is, I ain't eatin' it! I'm not Mikey!! LOL


Just for THAT... I am not changng it!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Weeeelllll, Susan, I musta been a cat in a former 'cause I do too! Especially the crunchy tips!


Well me too, but it's weird for _cats!_



Meredith Sinclair said:


> I must add I made spagheeti and meatsauce for lunch for my hubby and I thought about this thread as he mixed in about two servings of green peas and stirred it up on his plate!


Sounds delicious!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I used to have a cat that liked green leaf lettuce. I'd get it out to start making a salad.  It was his appetizer for the tuna that I would open next.  I usually only gave him the tuna water.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I used to have a cat that liked green leaf lettuce. I'd get it out to start making a salad. It was his appetizer for the tuna that I would open next. I usually only gave him the tuna water.


My cat would not eat tuna but loved the tuna water. She always waited around of the dropped leafy vegetables that proceeded the tuna water.


----------

